# Sajica x Severum?



## Moofish (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi all

I have noticed that my sajica and my red spotted severum have started "shimmying" alot together, have come quite protective of a cave and will chase their tank mates away whilst being tolerant of eachother. Im not sure which of the Saj or Sev is the male/female but is it possible for these two to breed? Has anyone seen this before?

I know x bred fry are bad news but I can't see them lasting long given the company they'll be keeping!

Thanks


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Male Sajica have red fins and females have yellow fins. Male Severums usually have worm markings on their face and females have just color on their face and no worm markings. Here are some pictures:

Male Sajica









Male and Female Sajica









Male Severum









Female Severum









I hope this helps


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

My female salvini and male hybrid parrot have been doing that for over a year.... noting has happened.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Never heard of a severum crossing with anything so I wouldn't bet on anything coming from it.


----------



## Moofish (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for such quick replies!

Thanks to CiChLiD LoVeR128 I can def now say that the Sev is the male and that the Saj is also def a female. Other posts seem to suggest that this could be a fruitless relationship for them though so maybe they'll just have fun dancing together :wink:


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Moofish said:


> Other posts seem to suggest that this could be a fruitless relationship for them though so maybe they'll just have fun dancing together :wink:


Hi Moofish,

I think it works out in a community setting when two unlike fish seem to take a liking to each other, even if they are not going to (or we donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t want them to) produce fry. Basically better they like each other than fight with each other. The concern would be spawning aggression between fish, so just keep an eye on it and make sure it is not stressing out one of the mates.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

*CiChLiD LoVeR128*- Great display of male and females of each species.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Not a problem. I am happy to help  . Thanks mlancaster. I agree with the others and that luckily I doubt any fry will come out of it. We have 5 Severums and out of the 5 we have two pairs that spawn regularly. However, no fry come out of it. Not sure why though.......... :? . Hopefully no fry come out of it. As mlancaster has stated everything should be ok just keep an eye on everything and make sure nobody is getting beat up. I doubt you will have any problems. Severums and Sajica are very mild in aggression or at least in my experience.


----------



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow that Sajica is amazing!! Looks like I just found my next addiction. :thumb:


----------

